# 6+4 scan everything ok but no heartbeat!!!!



## poopy (Oct 11, 2005)

had my first scan today at 6+4 consultant was happy with sac and there was a bub inside but he couldn't see a flicker  .he said not to worry to much as its quite an early scan and he wouldn't normally scan this early unless there was a problem but i booked it on my spanish clinics say so.he told me to go and get my hcg checked again and i'll get my results tommorrow and then repeat it on thurs that will tell us how things are progressing.i know its hard not to worry as some plp do get to see the heartbeat at this stage but i am i just carn't help.so what i'd like to know really is if everything looks ok do you think we will see the heartbeat by next monday?
thanks poopy.xxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hun

I really wish I could tell you that everything is going to be fine. You have to trust your consultants opinion and hang on until your results.

I have everything crossed for you  

Take care x


----------

